# [RISOLTO]Niente rete dopo installazione minimale

## Soulless6.3

Ieri pomeriggio alle 3 mi son messo a installare, ho seguito la guida rapida di installazione per x86(ovviamente l'avevo stampata e altrettanto ovviamente ho un procio x86 (P4 Prescott 3.0Ghz@3.45Ghz) eseguendo un installazione minimale ed ora eccomi qui su gentoo... peccato che sia la live.

Gia'(scusate gli accenti improvvisati ma mi son dimenticato di impostare il layout tastiera su it e mi ora non so dove andare al pescarle le lettere stressed sulla tastiera us(ancora devo imparare il codice ascii a memoria  :Embarassed:  )) infatti anche se l'installazione in se stessa di gentoo e' andata a buon fine(il sistema parte(senza DE o altri programmi(a parte un paio di demoni) ovviamente) l'unico errore che mi da' e' il peggiore che potrebbe darmi dopo un installazione minimale... non trova il collegamento web.

Io ho un collegamento web tramite router(che e' sempre attaccato e funzionante) a cui son attaccato via lan(la mobo(Asus P4U800-X) ha un solo attacco lan).

La cosa strana e' che per tutta l'installazione ha funzionato(altrimenti non sarei riuscito manco a scaricare lo stage3) e da quando ho riavviato togliendo il cd(facendo quindi partire gentoo da grub)non va piu'...

Come risolvo?

p.s. Quando sono andato a installare mi ha rilevato la rete senza dover fare neanche net-installLast edited by Soulless6.3 on Wed Dec 19, 2007 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Hai già installato Gentoo in passato? Se la risposta è no, hai fatto male a seguire la guida all'installazione rapida, in quanto viene esplicitamente detto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per seguire questa guida è consigliabile una precedente esperienza nell'installazione di Gentoo Linux.
> 
> 

 .

Controlla:

di aver abilitato (o come modulo o direttamente "built-in" nel kernel) il supporto alla tua scheda di rete (casomai posta l'output di lspci, contenuto nel pacchetto pciutils)

di aver configurato opportunamente l'interfaccia tramite il file /etc/conf.d/net

di far attivare l'interfaccia durante l'avvio

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

----------

## Soulless6.3

Effettivamente non ho esperienza con gentoo solo che un amico che l'aveva installato mi aveva detto che se seguivo la guida rapida per filo e per segno non avrei avuto problemi... Evidentemente non era vero anche perche' questa e' la prima volta che compilo un kernel...

Venendo ai fatti:

Ho segnato gli errori che mi da' all' avvio:

```
* network interface dows not exist

* please verify hardware or kernel module(driver)

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

*ERROR: cannot start sshd as net.eth0 could not start
```

Inoltre mi da un errore che non ho fatto in tempo a segnare riguardo al caricamento di r8169(che se non erro [ il modulo dei driver della scheda di rete) che avevo aggiunto in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 quando ho visto che non funzionava la rete.

Credo proprio di non aver messo i driver nel kernel...  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque ho poi controllato quello che mi aveva scritto Scen e questo e' cio' che mi ha risposto la console>:

1)

```
lordblack ~ # lspci

-bash: lspci: command not found

lordblack ~ # pciutils

-bash: pciutils: command not found
```

2)Ho controllato con nano /etc/conf.d/net e sembrebbe a posto

3)

```
rc-update show
```

mi ha mostrato che net.eth0 default l'avevo gia' aggiunto.

Mi sa tanto che mancano i driver...

Devo ricompilare da capo a coda tutto il kernel o posso aggiungerli senza dover rifare tutto?

----------

## Scen

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Effettivamente non ho esperienza con gentoo solo che un amico che l'aveva installato mi aveva detto che se seguivo la guida rapida per filo e per segno non avrei avuto problemi... Evidentemente non era vero anche perche' questa e' la prima volta che compilo un kernel...

 

Bene (anzi... MALE  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Dacci i riferimenti del tuo amico che lo crocifiggiamo in sala mensa  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Avvia con il liveCD, monta nuovamente le partizioni, effettua il chroot, e dai

```

emerge pciutils

```

in modo da avere a disposizione il programma di utilità lspci.

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa tanto che mancano i driver...
> 
> Devo ricompilare da capo a coda tutto il kernel o posso aggiungerli senza dover rifare tutto?

 

Puoi aggiungere solamente i driver che ti servono, e ridare

```

make all

```

verrà ricompilato solamente ciò che serve. Ovviamente ricordati di reinstallare i moduli e copiare l'immagine aggiornata del kernel in /boot.

----------

## Soulless6.3

[quote="Scen"]Avvia con il liveCD, monta nuovamente le partizioni, effettua il chroot, e dai

```

emerge pciutils

```

in modo da avere a disposizione il programma di utilità lspci./quote]

Quando provo a montare le partizioni la live si pianta...

Inoltre devo montare quella di root come /mnt/gentoo o come /?

Per fare chroot uso lo stesso metodo della guida?

Scusa le domande stupide ma anche dopo un anno e mezzo di linux sono n00b di brutto  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Calma e sangue freddo  :Cool: 

Da oggi in poi prendi come riferimento SOLAMENTE il Manuale Gentoo.

Per riprendere un'installazione interrotta, o comunque per entrare nel tuo sistema Gentoo da LiveCD, segui questi consigli.

Leggi e rileggi tutto attentamente prima di effettuare qualsiasi operazione. Se proprio non ne vieni fuori o qualche passaggio non ti è chiaro, chiedi pure.

----------

## Soulless6.3

Ho letto i link che mi hai mandato e la parte del manuale inerente al problema(lo leggero' dopo aver risolto il problema).

Ho provato a riconfigurare il kernel ho modificato un paio di cose inerenti ai driver della net ma nulla(ho anche messo buil-in tutti driver con scritto 8169 ed alcuni altri tipo i dummy)... Non riesco proprio a capire che caspita di driver devo installare, se li metto tutti built-in ci sono problemi?

In compenso facendo chroot dal cd della minimale son riuscito ad installare pciutils e quindi ora posso postare il risultato di lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Ali Corporation Unknow device 1683

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Ali Corporation PCI to AGP controller

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Ali Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:03.0 ISA bridge: Ali Corporation M1563 HyperTransport south Bridge(rev 20)

00:03.1 Bridge: Ali Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:0e.0 IDE interface: Ali Corporation M5229 IDE(rev c5) 

00:0e.1 Ethernet controller: Ali Corporation M5261 Ethernet controller (rev 30)

00:0f.0 USB controller: Ali Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.1 USB controller: Ali Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.2 USB controller: Ali Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:0f.3 USB controller: Ali Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11[GeForce 2 MX/MX 400](rev b2)

02:06.0 Multimedia Audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738(rev 10)
```

----------

## koma

il modulo che ti serve è questo:

```
modprobe uli526x 
```

Percorso per il kernel:

```
Select "Device Drivers"

Select "Networking support"

Select "Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)"

Select "Tulip family network device support"

Select "ULi M526x controller support" as "m"
```

Sperando di esserti utile  :Wink: 

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *koma wrote:*   

> il modulo che ti serve è questo:
> 
> ```
> modprobe uli526x 
> ```
> ...

 

L-ho fatto e...Ora funziona!!!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie tante a tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto, rapidissimi ed efficentissimi, complimenti!

----------

## Scen

Bene, aggiungi il tag "[RISOLTO]" al titolo della discussione (modifica il tuo primo messaggio).

----------

